# Your waters breaking



## Emma&Freya

When I had Freya, the hospital broke mine for me.

I was wondering, do you get a sneaky suspision they will break or will it just happen?

Do you get pains before they go?

Is it a big gush?

Do you have time to clean it up before you go hospital?

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: panicking now!!!


----------



## Clarabell543

Mine broke whilst in hospital but they broke on their own.. i was being induced and had a pessary and i went to get out of bed oncthe night and it just felt like a pop and a gush. Bit tmi but a gush like when you get a gush of cm. But obviously more of it. It was a little puddle on the floor and kind of came out in pulses. Lol x


----------



## Dream.dream

I was in the shower at the hospital no warning just all of a sudden I felt like I peed and more pressure after


----------



## Clarabell543

Yeah deffo more pressure after and lo's movements feel so strange as theyre not so cushioned. Contractions got stronger but i was induced with the drip the next day


----------



## OmiOmen

I wasn't even sure if mine had gone. :dohh: It was the fore waters not hind waters but I woke up in the night and my leg pillow was a bit damp so I though maybe I was just getting sweaty. The next morning I was starting to think my waters was slowly leaking but also thought it could be a lot of watery CM. Later that day I had a consultant appointment and she confirmed my waters had gone. When they broke my hind waters in hospital I felt a huge gush though.

From what I can gather some people get a very slow loss and some get a huge gush.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mine went differently for both;

For Logan, I was in bed and just woke up thinking "need to pee!!" and ran to the bathroom leaking EVERYWHERE :haha: Then started getting back labour and L born 50 hours later (induced in the end as failed to progress past 8-9cm). Leaked for the day after they broke though.

For Eric, they broke on their own in hosp in labour. Hind waters only. Then started to need to push not long after and the rest went when pushing (10 mins pushing)

:flower:


----------



## littletobyj

Mine went before contractions even started, I was only 35 weeks. Stood to go to the loo and got a huge gush-wasn't even sure what it was at first! After initial gush it leaked for a while!! Sorry TMI, went to the hospital and within a few hours labour had fully begun! It scares me even thinking about it!!


----------



## Carly.C

I turned over in bed and out they came. I knew I hadn't pee'd myself as it was waaaay too much all in one go. Contractions started an hour later, Macie was born 14 hours after waters breaking.


----------



## Blah11

With amelie I stood up to go for a wee and they broke. No warning at all and no contractions until an hour later. 
With roman I have no idea where my waters went. They were bulging when I got a sweep (mw joked shed need to be careful not to burst them) and 3 days later 8cm dilated and first exam they were gone. I reckon i had a slow leak for days since the sweep.


----------



## Guppy051708

Both times, my water broke before labor started. 
With DS1 i was totally NOT expecting it - at all. I woke up in the middle of the night to pee and whilist peeing i felt some other water drip (that sounded a lot more than just urine lol). but it didn't hurt at all. and it was only leaky (not like a huge gush) so at first i wasn't sure if that was my water or not but then i stood up and it kept coming out and thats when i figured it out. It didn't hurt at all. it was painless and i wasn't expecting it and had no suspicion whatsoever of it going to happen.

With DS2 it was quite the opposite. The night before it happened i felt like *something* was buldging "down there". It didn't hurt. there wasn't any pain or discomfort, it just felt like....sorta like there was a water balloon near my cervix. It's hard to explain. So that started the evening before (like maybe 9pm ish). Then around 7:30am the next day, i woke up and was talking to DH as he was getting dressed. Told him i would meet him downstairs and i roll over (before he left the room) and i feel this pop (no pain, no discomfort), and then all of a sudden my water gushes EVERYWHERE onto the bed. It actually kind of felt good when it happened lol. And it was A LOT of water-no leaking like it was with DS1. Just huge gushes. 

it didn't hurt either time. I sorta suspected it was going to happen with DS2 bc of the way i felt the night before (with the buldging) but i never expected nor felt any different with DS1.


----------



## littletobyj

I know this is an odd, but I was lucky that they went in an area that was easily cleaned. I know I wouldn't care at the time but would be gutted if I ruined my carpet or bed or something???


----------



## Guppy051708

littletobyj said:


> I know this is an odd, but I was lucky that they went in an area that was easily cleaned. I know I wouldn't care at the time but would be gutted if I ruined my carpet or bed or something???

We had a mattress protector on our bed, so it wasn't an issue (it was a waterproof pad). We were planning a HB the second time around, so it was there for that, but honestly having had this happen twice now, i would insist any preggo lady (no matter what their birth choice is) to get a pad on their bed!

we just bought a new king size temperpetic...ill be POed if that thing gets ruined from this! lol


----------



## NerdyMama

Don't know how this one is going to kick off, but with my first I had just fallen asleep an hour before, felt like I needed to get up and pee, barely crunched my abs and water went EVERYWHERE!! I was gushing it out lol No pain and contractions started about an hour later and were really mild, but then the cervadil kicked it up to ridiculousness.


----------



## lilashwee

Mines broke all of a sudden gushing I mean it wouldnt stop as soon as they broke my contractions started and I had my lg within 6 hours of my waters breaking xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Thank you for the replies, I no Im a long way off but with Freya I think I had it too easy with her!


----------



## MindUtopia

For me, it just happened. I had no idea it was about to happen (was only 37+5 with my first, so expecting I had another month of pregnancy ahead of me). I never had a contraction before (they started about an hour or so after) or even any obvious BH. It broke in my sleep and I just woke up to the feeling of water gushing out and when I clenched my pelvic floor muscles (like to stop yourself from peeing, which is what I thought was happening for a second), it didn't stop it. Honestly, it's not messy at all. It did soak my panties and there was a small wet spot on the bed, but it's just clear liquid (or should be), so doesn't make a mess or stain. I had a home birth so we washed the sheets after anyway and I just changed clothes to be in something dry. No big deal.


----------



## sequeena

I had no idea both times. The first time there was a lot of blood to go with it and I felt like something snapped inside me. The second time I was pushing and had so little water it trickled out. It took a good few minutes for the midwife to convince me I hadn't wee'd myself.


----------



## littletobyj

Guppy051708 said:


> littletobyj said:
> 
> 
> I know this is an odd, but I was lucky that they went in an area that was easily cleaned. I know I wouldn't care at the time but would be gutted if I ruined my carpet or bed or something???
> 
> We had a mattress protector on our bed, so it wasn't an issue (it was a waterproof pad). We were planning a HB the second time around, so it was there for that, but honestly having had this happen twice now, i would insist any preggo lady (no matter what their birth choice is) to get a pad on their bed!
> 
> we just bought a new king size temperpetic...ill be POed if that thing gets ruined from this! lolClick to expand...

Did that actually do the trick then with all the water and the mattress stayed dry??? Will certainly but putting one of those on if that is the case!


----------



## Guppy051708

littletobyj said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littletobyj said:
> 
> 
> I know this is an odd, but I was lucky that they went in an area that was easily cleaned. I know I wouldn't care at the time but would be gutted if I ruined my carpet or bed or something???
> 
> We had a mattress protector on our bed, so it wasn't an issue (it was a waterproof pad). We were planning a HB the second time around, so it was there for that, but honestly having had this happen twice now, i would insist any preggo lady (no matter what their birth choice is) to get a pad on their bed!
> 
> we just bought a new king size temperpetic...ill be POed if that thing gets ruined from this! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Did that actually do the trick then with all the water and the mattress stayed dry??? Will certainly but putting one of those on if that is the case!Click to expand...

Amazingly so :thumbup:
I put the waterproof sheet touching the matress, followed by my typical sheets. I was honestly surprised but it did do the job quite well :)


----------



## BubsMom17

I had been contracting for like, 5 days, dilated to 1-2 cm, and finally at like 1:00 in the morning on a Sunday my contractions started to feel like they were getting down to business. I got up to pee, and came back to bed and felt a little "pop," or a "snap." I knew exactly what it was! 
I managed to run into my bathroom and onto the toilet right away before the huge "GUSH" came. And it came and came and came... it was soooo much fluid! But luckily none got on the bed! My contractions got really serious after that!
We put a garbage bag and an old towel in my husband's car a few days before just in case this happened so I could sit on them on the way to the hospital. Then when we got to the hospital we just put the towel in the garbage bag and threw them in the trash. No muss, no fuss! 
My son was born 5 or 6 hours from my water breaking.


----------



## littletobyj

Has anyone or does anyone know of someone who's waters have gone in a public place?? I used to work at Boots and at the time there was talk of a lady who had gone into labour in Marks and Spencer's- they sent her loads of free stuff, not sure it would warrant the embarrassment though!


----------



## BubsMom17

littletobyj said:


> Has anyone or does anyone know of someone who's waters have gone in a public place?? I used to work at Boots and at the time there was talk of a lady who had gone into labour in Marks and Spencer's- they sent her loads of free stuff, not sure it would warrant the embarrassment though!

Yep! My friend had her water break at a drug store (Rite-Aid for you US ladies) while she was ordering ice cream! She always warned me not to go to Rite-Aid at the end of my pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I was 40+6 and I had just come home from walking the dog. I was sat down on my mums couch talking with my husband and family when I felt and heard the pop and quickly ran to the toilet at first it was just my fore waters so it wasn't much I cleaned myself up went to the bedroom put on a new pair of undies and pants and woosh my hind waters went and soaked my pants and the towel I had on the floor. I soaked 3 pairs of pants before I decided to go in the shower and wait for it to stop lol. I didn't have a contraction for 3 hours and even then they weren't really anything I ended up labouring at home for about 45 minutes and then 3 hours at the hospital before hunter was born. I didn't even think to call my hospital till 2 hours after they had broke lol I was in shock.


----------



## Emma&Freya

I really want my waters to break in a shop to get freebies :haha: I love freebies :rofl:


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh! My co-worker's water broke at work! I forgot about that! Another one of our male co-workers had to drive her to the hospital. Awkward! Luckily the hospital was only a 5 minute drive!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## ohbananas

With my first they broke my water when I was in labor, with my second I had just woken up from a nap and sat in my computer chair and I felt this little gush and I thought I had peed myself...


----------



## Dinksmummy

I was getting out of the bath and felt them go but had no pains ( slight backache hence I was in the bath in the first place!) went for a lay down when I got up again a bit more leaking my contractions started about 2 hours after my waters went and they were one after the other on top of each other baby was born 2 and a bit hours later just got to the hospital in time! Obviously every births different but hoping its as easy as that with the baby !


----------



## teal

I had a leak at 30 weeks and felt a gush when I was sitting at my desk at work. Not enough to draw attention though, luckily they revealed. When they broke at 41 weeks I felt a popping sensation, there was no gush because my waters were a thick meconium so was a thick green gunge.


----------



## nzjade

I heard a big 'POP' when I was watching the Big Bang Theory at 8 o'clock in the evening! Sure enough I ran to the toilet and out came the gush (luckily the couch was saved). Contractions started within an hour and she was born 7am the next morning (her due date!).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had no feeling that they were about to go.. I'd been in labour for over 24 hours and was having a strong contraction on the bed when they just suddenly gushed out without warning! 

It wasn't a huge amount but I had quite a little bump with fairly low amniotic fluid so I'm guessing that's why. I also jumped in the shower quickly before going to hospital. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I never noticed a 'pop' either. xx


----------



## butterflycake

Emma&Freya said:


> When I had Freya, the hospital broke mine for me.
> 
> I was wondering, do you get a sneaky suspision they will break or will it just happen?
> 
> Do you get pains before they go?
> 
> Is it a big gush?
> 
> Do you have time to clean it up before you go hospital?
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: panicking now!!!

okay mine broke in the morning.... no warning.... and they broke for the next 24 hours till I gave birth! ha ha! seriously I had to sit on towels - it was constant!!!!


----------



## butterflycake

butterflycake said:


> Emma&Freya said:
> 
> 
> When I had Freya, the hospital broke mine for me.
> 
> I was wondering, do you get a sneaky suspision they will break or will it just happen?
> 
> Do you get pains before they go?
> 
> Is it a big gush?
> 
> Do you have time to clean it up before you go hospital?
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: panicking now!!!
> 
> okay mine broke in the morning.... no warning.... and they broke for the next 24 hours till I gave birth! ha ha! seriously I had to sit on towels - it was constant!!!!Click to expand...

ps my bump was half the size when I got to hospital!!! lol no pain or anything just lots of fluid!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Sussy

My waters broke in the post office! No warning at all, was at 38 weeks and I was really shocked. I waddled out and put my scarf over my car seat and drove home. I soaked through loads of trousers and it flowed out for hrs!


----------



## Radiance

With my 1st, my OB broke my water during induction so I had no clue what to expect with my next pregnancy. 

With my 2nd (my son), my water had broken in a 5 hour time, that I had no clue of! I must have been peeing when it broke, I had no leak and had just had my 35 week check up. I went to lunch and them home after work, cleaning my 13 month old daughters play room while she was at the beach with daddy. I had some tissue in my pee and knew something was up because my placenta had been tearing off (starting at 11 weeks) and my sons head was blocking, so I hadn't been bleeding or anything for about a month.

I called twice and they told me both times that I was fine and since I was not having bh, contractions, in pain, cramping or bleeding not to come in. I did, turned out I was dilated 6, water was all gone, and I was contracting ever 2 minutes, I had no clue! I never felt one contraction or pain my whole labor. So with my current pregnancy I am worried, what if I don't know I'm in labor again? If I had listened to the nurse, my son would have been still birthed. It's very scary to me.


----------



## snowfia

Mine broke in hospital. They had just checked how dilated I was (7cm) and was just sat waiting and they went with a big gush, no pain or warning.
I had completely forgot about waters and panicked and thought it was a load of blood or something haha. Then there was a load with each contraction too.


----------



## LockandKey

Emma&Freya said:


> When I had Freya, the hospital broke mine for me.
> 
> I was wondering, do you get a sneaky suspision they will break or will it just happen?
> 
> Do you get pains before they go?
> 
> Is it a big gush?
> 
> Do you have time to clean it up before you go hospital?
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: panicking now!!!

mine went on their own naturally when I was at home after I had been in labor for almost 6 hrs. Totally wasn't expecting it, so it threw me off guard, and while I was on the phone with the L&D nurse asking to be admitted no less :haha: it didn't hurt at all, before, during or after, just felt like a giant bubble popping between my legs, probably felt more weird than anything. It felt like a slight gush, but it wasn't enough to soak my underwear or pants. Luckily I had put a pad on, because on the way to the hospital, more had started to trickle out, and the sanitary pad had kept it from wetting my clothes and the seat of the car.

I was in the hospital for 9 hrs laboring, so yes, I definitely had enough time to clean up and go. And at the most, clean up is a 10 min job before you are out the door. At least that's my experience, it's almost always different for everyone.


----------



## sarah1980

I woke up the day before my due date and felt funny so I said to DH I'm going back to bed but first I took a disposable changing mat from the nursery and put it on my bed, I had no sooner lay down when my phone beeped and as I sat up to check it I felt a pop and what seemed like loads of water gushed out, I didn't want to sit up and make it worse so I shouted to DH to bring me some towels quick as my waters had gone and he stood in the doorway saying yeah yeah very funny until I could convince him I was serious! I stood in the bath til it stopped but had soaked right through my trousers by the time i arrived at hospital! The mat saved my bed and there was no mess in the car as I had put one on that seat too. I had no pain or prior warning but my contractions came hard and fast afterwards and DS was born 6 hours later.


----------



## krys

I had no warning, no pain, nothing. Huge surprise, as I was IN PUBLIC! Haha. I had a little gush, but big enough to soak through my yoga pants. Then a little more each time I took a step. I was at an ultrasound place, actually just finished my appointment and monitoring since I was overdue. They went ahead and checked me to make sure that's what it was and there was a HUGE gush, got all over the lady's shoes. I leaked the rest of my labor. The feeling of my water breaking was so cool! It was like a relief, I probably sound crazy saying that lol. Just hope it happens again this pregnancy!


----------



## lozzy21

I stood up from a nap on the sofa and thought I'd peed myself, it was just a little bit. I put a pad on and with in half an hour it was wet. It continued like that for the next two days until she was born


----------



## Smudge101

I woke up and felt a little bit damper than normal, got up went to the loo and then there was a gush.

This continued for the next 40 hours until I gave birth.


----------



## Lovemybump1

Mine went before labour started. I was in hospital and went to the toilet before they put me on the monitor. When I wiped it was pink and seemed watery. Mw said it was prob my show. I put a pad on,but there was so little fluid I wasn't sure and when mw checked pad she still didnt think it was. It was only 12 hours later when having a sweep that another mw confirmed my waters had gone!


----------

